# Premier



## JAcycle (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anybody have info/lit. on Premier Cycle Works(Chicago)?Have '28 Premier and just wanted to see paint schemes....accessories and what not. Thanx in advance, Jarod


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 26, 2009)

*Your bike's English cousin...*

While you're waiting for replies, here's some details of your bike's English cousin.

The British company 'Premier' changed their name in 1914 to 'Coventry Premier'










For brief history of Coventry Premier and some more photos, click here -

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1920s-premier-loop-frame-ladies-bicycle/


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 27, 2009)

*Thanx*

Very interesting.........I think mine was made by Schwinn?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 27, 2009)

*1928 Premier*

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l261/JAcycle/P1010002.jpg


----------



## radlmax (Jan 28, 2009)

*and if you are still waiting...*

here is a picture of the austrian/czech premier, sister-company of germany?s and british premier - this bike was built around 1914


----------



## sam (Jan 29, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mead-Bicycle-Co...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Premeir head badge by Mead--this looks to be the late teens style of badge


----------

